# CELE



## ChaosTheory (27 Aug 2006)

Hey there, I am new to the CF, having just been sworn in two months ago through the ROTP program.  I am currently a CELE and all the information that I can find about them was on that one page on the DND site.  I was wondering where else could I find information on CELEs, I do not even know my MOC number.


----------



## Pinto (28 Aug 2006)

The Officer MOC for CELE Air is 83.

The Officer MOC for Signals is 84.

We don't use the term "CELE (Land)" anymore.

Have you tried the Information Management Group (IMG) web site at <http://www.img.forces.gc.ca/index_e.asp>? Maybe do a few google searches on Canadian Signals or Canadian Army Signals.

Let me know how it goes, or if you have any specific questions, post them here.

Cheers!
-Pinto


----------

